# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Anketa o dojenju?

## tanjads

Upravo sam ispunila anketu o dojenju. Ne kuzim, naslov je kako vam je islo dojenje, a onda nema pitanja o dojenju-ni procjene uspjesnosti, ni zadovoljstva, ni problema u dojenju, samo trajanje dojenja. A onda pitanja o adaptiranom mlijeku u dohrani i povratku na dojenje-a nema mogucnosti u kojoj idu paralelno koristenje i adaptiranog (ili obicnog kravljeg, kao kod nas) i dojenja. Uglavnom, zanimaju me rezultati i sama anketa i zato apeliram da se doradi anketa i malo pojaca s pitanjima.

----------


## Sirius Black

Ja sam isto ispunila anketu. Slažem se s  tanjads, očekivala sam da će biti malo opširnija i uključivati pitanja o problemima kod dojenja i sl.

----------


## renata

ja sam predlozila naslov i fulala, bolji bi bio „anketa o dojenju – koliko i zasto ste uspjeli” ili tako nesto
istina da naslov ne odgovara anketi, ali anketa je ok, naslov nije.

mozda cemo jednog dana napraviti i neku anketu o osjecajima, zadovoljstvu i problemima, ova anketa je jednostavno o opcem uspjehu i utjecajima na uspjeh, da bismo mogli usporediti s podacima iz HZJZ i pokazati konkretno koliko se isplati raditi na poboljsanju uvjeta u rodilistima, edukaciji, podrsci dojenju, koliko pozitivno djeluje samoedukacija, podrska obitelji i slicno. ali nismo htjeli detaljnu anketu, nego samo rezimirati koliko nekakav skup povoljnih utjecaja povecava sanse za uspjeh dojenja. da mozemo s brojkom potvrditi da hrvatice zapravo nemaju vodenastije mlijeko od svedjanki  :Smile: 


ono s dohranom mi nije jasno, mislim da se iz ankete moze tocno vidjeti jel dojenje bilo iskljucivo ili uz nadohranu.

----------


## Jasna

I meni je anketa u najmanju ruku čudna.. gotovo da više ima pitanja o porodu nego o dojenju..

----------


## anjica

Jasna mislim da se cure zele informirati za porod zato sto dojenje i krece, ili bi barem trebalo, odmah poslije poroda, ne znam jesi mozda vidjela Rodinu brosuru Prvi sat je najvazniji, a svi vec znamo koliko bolnica tj. needucirano osoblje, tezak porod... znaju omesti uspjesno dojenje




> pokazati konkretno koliko se isplati raditi na poboljsanju uvjeta u rodilistima, edukaciji, podrsci dojenju, koliko pozitivno djeluje samoedukacija

----------


## trenta

meni ovo pitanje nije jasno, ponuđeno je pitanje, dva odgovora a 4 kućice za zabilježiti odgovor  :? 
jel nedostaje tekst ili je viška 'kućica'  :? 



16. Je li iskustvo u rodilištu (kući za porode i sl.) pomoglo dojenju? 


Odmoglo                    Jako pomoglo

----------


## BusyBee

To je rangiranje od od skroz negativnog ucinka do skroz pozitivnog, a izmedju je ostalo: vise odmoglo nego pomoglo, bez utjecaja, vise pomoglo nego odmoglo.

----------


## renata

> I meni je anketa u najmanju ruku čudna.. gotovo da više ima pitanja o porodu nego o dojenju..


tijek poroda i sve sto se dogodilo u rodilistu jako utjece na uspjeh dojenja.

jel ti se cini da je tebi nesto jako utjecalo na uspjeh dojenja, a nismo naveli u anketi? ako da, pliz napisi.
ali samo na opci uspjeh dojenja, tj. iskljucivog do 6mj

a slobodno napisite i kakvu ste tocno anketu ocekivale, mozda nam pomogne jednom kad cemo slagati neku drugu anketu o dojenju

----------


## renata

a vi kojima fali detaljnije nam onda obecajte da cete imati volje i vremena ispunjavati takvu detaljniju anketu  :Razz: 
jer ako ce biti detaljna, o problemima kod dojenja, zadovoljstvu i ostalom, nece biti ovako kratka

----------


## flower

meni je jako zbunjujuca uputa o jednom/dvoje itd. djece, morala sam nekoliko puta citati - to bi trebalo preraditi.

----------


## BusyBee

> meni je jako zbunjujuca uputa o jednom/dvoje itd. djece, morala sam nekoliko puta citati - to bi trebalo preraditi.


To je jedino sto mozemo preraditi.  :Smile: 
Molim te, posalji mi prijedlog.

----------


## litala

a daj flo, tebi bila zbunjujuca   :Razz:  

a ja, dok sam izracunala koje od najmladjeg, pa prvo do najmladjeg, pa dvoje mladjih...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:  zblesirala sam se   :Laughing:  


al sam rijesila  8)

----------


## flower

:Laughing:  
mene je zbunilo, skuzila sam da je samo za dvoje djece...pa trazila gdje je za ovo moje jedno i jedino...


> Slijede pitanja namijenjena za ispunjavanje za dvoje djece. Ukoliko imate više od dvoje djece, molimo vas da popunite podatke za dvoje najmlađe djece. Ukoliko imate jedno dijete, drugi formular ostavite prazan. Ukoliko imate blizance ili više djece, za njih popunite zajedno jedan formular.


maknite ovu prvu recenicu.

----------


## lucia

Mene je također zbunilo kako nastaviti anketu nakon unošenja općih podataka (dob, broj djece...) s obzirom na to da imam samo jedno dijete a posebno me zbunilo pitanje (ne sjećam se točno kako je bilo formulirano): "kada ste uveli adaptirano mlijeko?" kao da se podrazumijeva da se prije ili kasnije uvodi :?

----------


## big mamy

zasto je anketa samo za dvoje djece?mogli ste nama  majkama sa više djece dati pravo da anketu ispunimo više puta!  :Laughing:

----------


## Leina mama

Meni se čini da fali pitanje o podršci i raspoloživosti za pomoć pri dojenju prvodojiljama od strane osoblja u bolnici u tim prvim, najosjetljivijim i najneizvjesnijim danima (aaa, što sam formulirala pitanje  :shock:  , al mislim da me razumijete   :Smile:   ).

----------


## renata

zanimljivo mi je kako je mamama jednog djeteta skroz cudan koncept da se ispunjava za vise od jednog djeteta  :Grin:  

a mame s vise od dvoje... a sta cemo, imam i ja troje, ali anketa bi bila jako dugacka
ovo s dvoje je neki kompromis, da nije samo za jedno dijete, a da ne ostavimo fomulare za petero

----------


## renata

> Meni se čini da fali pitanje o podršci i raspoloživosti za pomoć pri dojenju prvodojiljama od strane osoblja u bolnici u tim prvim, najosjetljivijim i najneizvjesnijim danima (aaa, što sam formulirala pitanje  :shock:  , al mislim da me razumijete    ).


ne znam koliko vas zna da smo provodili jednu jako detaljnu anketu o dojenju u rodilistu, za vrijeme one akcije za nerazdvajanje u rodilistu prije godinu dana.
s biometrikom, po pedijatrijskim ordinacijama. zato sto smo htjeli realan uzorak, jer zene koje dolaze na nas portal i forum nisu neki hrvatski prosjek, nego su u najmanju ruku bolje stojece (koristimo internet), obrazovanije, zainteresiranije za dojenje itd.
imala je oko 60 pitanja, stvarno detaljna i dugacka.

ova anketa je nesto drugo, zelimo bas vidjeti kako ide dojenje kad se poklope pozitivni faktori, a nisu nam bitni detalji.

ali vidim da vas ima dosta koje volite ispunjavati detaljne ankete (i ja isto  :Smile: ), pamtimo..

----------


## Jelka

Dajte pliiiiz, niš ne kužim. Ubite me, tutlek sam.

Ja imam JEDNO dijete, jel ispunjavam anketu dalje od 6. pitanja?

----------


## renata

ispunjavas sva pitanja na toj stranici, sve dok ne kliknes da ides dalje i dok te ne pita "zelite li ispuniti za jos jedno dijete"

----------


## Janoccka

Meni nije jasno šta nije jasno kada je sve jasno   :Grin:

----------


## Jelka

> Meni nije jasno šta nije jasno kada je sve jasno


Paaa, flower ti je napisala spornu rečenicu. Ko što rekoh, očito sam tutlek ak je to po tebi savršeno jasno.  :/

----------


## Janoccka

Nisam ja čitala ovo prije ispunjavanja ankete. Možda je zbog djeteta viška - ali nije mi bilo zbunjujuće.

----------


## leonisa

ima nas jos....mislim, zbunilo me ali sam skuzila da je "greska" jer nigdje nisam nalazila sta bi onda ja, kao majka samo jednog djeteta, trebala ispunjavati.

----------


## RING

Jel anketa namjenjena majkama sa starijom djecom, tj. ono kao gledanje u natrag ili svim majkama jer me zbunjuje 20. i 21. pitanje (duljina dojenja u mjesecima/god i duljina isključivog dojenja...) :?

----------


## kuku.tree

priznam, anketa je pomalo nespretno složena, no ne mogu reći da me nešto pretjerano zbunila....

svakako, 23. i 24. pitanje sam ostavila prazno jer nije bilo opcije za moj slučaj - nismo uveli adaptirano, niti ćemo ga ikada uvoditi.

----------


## renata

joj kaj da vam kazem  :Grin:  
nas par se fakat trudilo napraviti najjednostavniju i najjasniju anketu i onda ispadne ovako zbunjujuca... nemojte pliz, skroz cu izgubiti samopouzdanje za izradu anketa  :Razz: 

btw, blizu smo brojke 1000
hvala!!

----------


## anjica

> btw, blizu smo brojke 1000


 :D

----------


## lucia

> mozda cemo jednog dana napraviti i neku anketu o osjecajima, zadovoljstvu i problemima, ova anketa je jednostavno o opcem uspjehu i utjecajima na uspjeh, da bismo mogli usporediti s podacima iz HZJZ i pokazati konkretno koliko se isplati raditi na poboljsanju uvjeta u rodilistima, edukaciji, podrsci dojenju, koliko pozitivno djeluje samoedukacija, podrska obitelji i slicno. ali nismo htjeli detaljnu anketu, nego samo rezimirati koliko nekakav skup povoljnih utjecaja povecava sanse za uspjeh dojenja. da mozemo s brojkom potvrditi da hrvatice zapravo nemaju vodenastije mlijeko od svedjanki


Mogu li se negdje na netu vidjeti ti podaci HZJZ-a s kojima će se uspoređivati rezultati ove ankete?

----------


## apricot

mislim da možeš na njihovim stranicama, ali bojim se da podatci nisu ažurirani  :/

----------


## renata

otprilike... 17% djece doji dulje od 6mj

----------


## ivarica

> mislim da možeš na njihovim stranicama, ali bojim se da podatci nisu ažurirani  :/


kako mislis da nisu azurirani?

----------


## ivarica

trazila sam link danas vise puta, nikako ga naci
napokon

http://www.hzjz.hr/publikacije/predskolska2006.pdf

dakle, ne bi se slozila da nisu azurirani, ovo su podaci iz 2006. obradjeni u rujnu 2007, mislim da se informacije skupljaju iz zdravstvene knjizice djeteta

----------


## ivarica

a tu su i ostala izvjesca za 2006.
http://www.hzjz.hr/publikacije.htm

----------


## lucia

Moram priznati da sam naivno mislila da ću naići na neko izvješće HZJZ-a koje je ženama postavljalo slična pitanja koja su bila u ovoj anketi.
OT, posebno mi je zanimljivo izvješće o nuspojavama cijepljenja:
http://www.hzjz.hr/epidemiologija/nuspojave2006.pdf

----------


## Sanja

A propos ankete, ispunila sam ju takvu kakva je (a što ću drugo   :Grin:  ), ali svejedno imam pokoju primjedbu.

Ići ću redom. Prvo, čudno mi je da su magisterij i doktorat stavljeni pod istu točku. Među njima je razlika veća nego između srednje i više škole ili više škole i fakulteta, pa su ti stupnjevi ipak odvojeni.

U pitanju 25 bih kao opciju dodala i "neformalna pomoć obitelji i prijateljica koje su rodile".

U pitanju 26 nedostaje "ostalo", npr. meni je s drugim dojenjem, uz rodin forum (najviše anchie76   :Heart:  ), pomogla jedna babica. U nedostatku babice kao ponuđenog odgovora, kliknula sam patronažu kao najsličniju opciju (ako se dobro sjećam   :Embarassed:  ), no to nije isto.

I sugestija bi bila da dodate pitanje o izdajanju. Recimo, da nije bilo izdajanja, sigurna sam da ne bih uspjela sačuvati dojenje, tj. zbog silnih mastitisa, ragada i ostalih nedaća sasvim bih sigurno odustala. Međutim, prebacila sam se na izdajanje i hranila Floru na bočicu dok mi se grudi nisu oporavile, a zatim sam pratila plan povratka na dojenje kojeg mi je sastavila već spomenuta babica i na kraju nam je, nakon dosta muke, dojenje ipak uspjelo (trajalo je ukupno mjesec i pol otkad sam ju prebacila na izdajano mlijeko do povratka na isključivo dojenje). U anketi postoje pitanja o adaptiranom i povratku s adaptiranog na dojenje, no ne postoji opcija izdajanja, koju su koristile neke mame. Flora nikad nije probala ni kap adaptiranog, a imale smo užasnih problema koji nigdje u anketi nisu imali mogućnost biti spomenuti i dobiva se lažni dojam da je sve išlo glatko.

Evo, nadam se da će vam feedback biti koristan.   :Kiss:

----------


## renata

u kojoj ti zemlji zivis da ti je babica pomogla oko dojenja nakon povratka kuci iz rodilista?
ja kod nas nisam cula za taj koncept

----------


## Amalthea

Sanja je u Austriji, ako se ne varam

----------


## Sanja

> Sanja je u Austriji, ako se ne varam


Drugo dijete nam se rodilo dok smo živjeli u Beču, sad smo opet u Zg.

Tamo babice imaju prilično drugačiji opseg stvari koje obavljaju, a jedna od njih je, ako se odlučiš na privatnu babicu, da ti dolazi kući par tjedana prije poroda i priprema te za porod, bude ti na porodu i obilazi te još par tjedana nakon. Ja nisam imala takvu uslugu jer sam ocijenila da mi nije potrebna, no postoji i udruga samostalnih babica, u kojoj se nekoliko puta tjedno primaju trudnice i mlade majke i besplatno im se daju savjeti, a može se i ugovoriti termin s nekom određenom babicom, što sam ja i napravila (po preporuci jedne prijateljice, kojoj je ta babica također spasila dojenje). Inače, izvan tih termina u prostorijama udruge, usluge babica i nisu pretjerano povoljne (npr. jedan dolazak kući je od 60 eura na više).

----------


## Sanjica

Meni je anketa solidna, naravno da ne može biti savršena jer kad bi obuhvaćala sve moguće varijante koje postoje u našim dojećim i nedojećim slučajevima morala bi biti kilometarska i jaaaako opširna.

Zato sam se svrstala u okvire koji su mi bili ponuđeni i to je to.

----------


## klara

Potpisujem sugestiju za pitanja u vezi izdajanja. Naime, izdajala sam se puna tri mejseca, a tek onda smo počeli dojiti. A na forumu ima cura koje cijeli dojeći "staž" odrađuju s izdajalicom i bočicom.

----------

